# Saddle fitter for Lancashire area



## ABF_palomino (28 March 2013)

Hi

I am in desperate need of a saddle fitter for the North West and a few people have said to me to try 'just saddles' but I cannot get hold of them and they do not return my calls.

Can anyone recommend a saddle fitter who covers the Carnforth area?

I need a new saddle ASAP for my rising 6 year old who has totally changed shaped since I got his last saddle back in August last year....so at the moment I'm saddleless 

Any ideas would be much appreciated........


----------



## maxedup2 (28 March 2013)

Highly recommend Claire Fitzmaurice at All Saddle Solutions. I have a 6 yr old who was changing shape. Claire has done a super job fitting a saddle and her saddles are adjustable as the horse changes with work. I was even more impressed by her reasons for becoming a saddle fitter, she had evented at a high level and had experienced 1st hand the difficulties getting saddles that fit properly. 
Her website is www.allsaddlesolutions.co.uk


----------



## madgeymoo (28 March 2013)

sally cartwright works for herself and has her own company which is not just saddles, she is not around this area although regulary comes to grange over sands to check my saddles 

this is sallys website 

http://www.saddleryservices.co.uk/


----------



## **Vanner** (1 April 2013)

Cath Lonsdale - superb.  She is a master fitter and saddler.  Amazing service.


Catherine Lonsdale 
SMS Master Saddler & Qualified Saddle Fitter
Blackburn

Tel: 01254 887744
Email: cllonsdale@hotmail.co.uk


----------

